# Recommendations for top of the stairs gate



## sidpri (Dec 10, 2012)

Parents, looking to buy a top-of-stairs gate and looking for recommendations. Pls share your experiences. Thanks!


----------



## LeighPF (Jan 20, 2010)

Ours is from Ikea. Wooden so it looks nice and it has stood up to a year and a half of abuse. Easy to use with one hand. They have both had periods of wailing and abusing the stair gates and these have held up.

Make sure whatever you get screws into the wall. My kids have never met a pressure mounted gate they could not knock down in three minutes.


----------



## here we are (Sep 17, 2012)

When do you need to put these up? What age should baby be?


----------



## LeighPF (Jan 20, 2010)

I put the top one about 6 months when the start to get moving and used it then they had floor time. Both used full time from crawling.


----------



## clairebear3 (Jan 30, 2012)

We have also just bought two stair gates. I think it's important to make sure you get one that doesn't have a bar to step over if you are using it at the top of the stairs. We ordered two of these...

http://www.tesco.com/direct/lindam-extending-wooden-gate/100-3818.prd


----------

